# APC S15 problem



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

I bought on of the S15's through Vanns several months ago. Having a couple of issues with it that tech support seems unable to explain.

1. When I power off my equipment, my SVS PB13U thumps when the receiver turns off. Is this normal because of the signal loss to the subs amp. It never happened when I had the sub surge protected with a Monster Power SW surge protector attached to a power receptacle on the wall. The S15 does not turn off when the other equipment powers down, it remains on all the time as does the sub. I'm wondering if this is some kind of feedback being caused by the S15.

2. I live on a canopy road & get frequent power outages, many only last < 3 seconds. When this happens my TV goes out & then comes back on. None of the other equipment is affected. If I unplug the power cord from the back of the S15, nothing goes out & the "on battery" LED light comes on...works seamlessly like I would expect.

I e-mailed tech support again, but they haven't been able to offer any explanation yet.

Any thoughts?


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tonto said:


> 2. I live on a canopy road & get frequent power outages, many only last < 3 seconds. When this happens my TV goes out & then comes back on. None of the other equipment is affected. If I unplug the power cord from the back of the S15, nothing goes out & the "on battery" LED light comes on...works seamlessly like I would expect.


I use S15s and I have experienced many such brief outages over the years but I have not had even a blink from my TV. Is everything in your system on the S15?


----------



## Tonto (Jun 30, 2007)

Yea, everything is plugged into the S15. Tech support emailed me back asking me to plug the TV into another outlet on the back of the S15 to see if that corrects to problem. Guess that will let them know if the problem is the outlet.

Do you have a sub & does yours "thump" when your receiver turns off? Can't imagine this is normal.


----------



## Kal Rubinson (Aug 3, 2006)

Tonto said:


> Yea, everything is plugged into the S15. Tech support emailed me back asking me to plug the TV into another outlet on the back of the S15 to see if that corrects to problem. Guess that will let them know if the problem is the outlet.
> 
> Do you have a sub & does yours "thump" when your receiver turns off? Can't imagine this is normal.


I do have 2 subs. One is plugged into the S15 but the other is connected to a Panamax Max2Sub as it is on the other side of the room. Neither thumps when the "receiver" turns off. (BTW, I have used several prepros and a couple of receivers in this setup.)

Kal


----------

